# who here knows how to create sick 3d graphics?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I need a vagina with flaming pubes and a street gang of angry ninja-babies being born out of it.

It's for a Mother's Day party.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.ratemds.com/best-doctors/?country=us&specialty=psychiatrist


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> https://www.ratemds.com/best-doctors/?country=us&specialty=psychiatrist


I laughed way too hard at this


----------

